# Alarm raised as snake escapes



## News Bot (Aug 5, 2008)

*Published:* 05-Aug-08 07:38 PM
*Source:* AFP via NEWS.com.au

BRITISH police have issued a snake alert after a boa constrictor escaped from its owner's home in southern England.

*Read More...*


----------



## Jakee (Aug 5, 2008)

woahh. lol 
fair enough.


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 5, 2008)

did they say how big it is.


----------



## missllama (Aug 5, 2008)

pythons73 said:


> did they say how big it is.



"The two-metre-long brown reptile"


----------



## Vincent21 (Aug 5, 2008)

pythons73 said:


> did they say how big it is.



Yes they did. 



> *The two-metre-long brown reptile* with distinctive black markings got loose yesterday from a house in Chatham, south of London, triggering the warning to locals not to approach it.


----------



## callith (Aug 5, 2008)

lol


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 6, 2008)

now arent we glad we dont have a law that allows us to keep exotics!,can you imagine -------we get enough posts on here with HELP MY PYTHON HAS ESCAPED and they are our native species which still isnt good .......imagine that type of HELP my boa or ret or rattle went missing I was only sunning him ,the phone rang and ................we know the rest......


----------



## euphorion (Aug 6, 2008)

oh dear, thats not going to end well me thinks.

i love the bit "residents have been warned to keep small animals inside the house"... lol, and this every second person keeping birds/rabbits/GPigs/goats there that snake ain't ever coming home!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 6, 2008)

wow thats a real risk to the public..lol


----------



## cockney red (Aug 6, 2008)

The very real risk of death from escaped snakes was the reason i left blighty for the much safer oz, twenty years ago.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL Chihuahuas - Watch out :shock: :lol:


----------

